# Rope walking



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

My gelding is an 9 year old draft cross and he has a large frame on a narrower set front end. He rope walks in front at the walk where he puts one hoof right in front of the other. He is beautiful mover at the trot and canter and has not had any lameness issues at all in the two years that I have known him. He doesn't trip or interfere at all because of it. 
I know I am not a vet, but I have checked a lot of signs for neurological issues like the tail pull, crossing on foot over another to see if they move it back quickly, looking at the hind end when moving in a tight circle, just looking at his movement in general ( not stumbling or wobbly at all) and he has not shown any signs that I am aware of that would suggest any neuro issue. I am wondering if it could just be how he is built. He did have pretty wonky imbalanced draft hooves but they are much better now. He had not been used very much at all before I got him and he is just in very light work with me right now. I am wondering if working his shoulder and chest muscles could help at all or even if having a chiropractor out would be a good choice. He seems very comfortable and is perfectly happy galloping around the pasture. I can try and attach a video tomorrow if needed. This is how his front end is built.


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is just a shot of his confo in general. He was horridly fat in this picture and is at a good weight now


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is an arab/belgian cross?


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> is an arab/belgian cross?


I am thinking Belgian/tb or maybe saddlebred don't know for sure.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As he is stood in the top picture you can see that he is, for a draft X very narrow in his chest and even more base narrow, in that his front feet are standing very close together. It could be that it was just how he was stood at the moment the camera clicked but I would imagine it is how he is. This would be the reason why he moves as he does at the walk. Be interesting to see how he moves at walk and trot head on to the camera also moving away.

With most draught horses the old saying "A bowler hat between the front legs and a postcard between the back legs."


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

That first picture is probably not the best example he usually stands a little wider than that like he is in this picture.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

He's got cleavage! I'd get a Chiro to come treat him & take it from there. Hooefully it's a resolvable issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does he do this on the lead, or undersaddle?

If only undersaddle, move your saddle back, or try a different girth. If his elbows are getting sore from hitting the girth, it will cause rope walking.


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

greentree said:


> Does he do this on the lead, or undersaddle?
> 
> If only undersaddle, move your saddle back, or try a different girth. If his elbows are getting sore from hitting the girth, it will cause rope walking.


He does it all the time. Just walking on his own he does it very clearly.


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is a video at the end he is walking towards me and you can see what he is doing. It's all the video I have right now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P99FXbocuBw


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

here is avideo on rope walking.
Very often, it is due to poor conformation, but can have other causes


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PviPg5-j6Vo


Good info on conformation, and illustration of rope walking

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/4h7933/$FILE/f_conform.pdf

A horse that is base narrow and toed out in front will rope walk

Un balanced feet can also cause it


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, I think the trimmer has him toed in......it was hard for me to see in the video. He is a gorgeous mover from the side, and I think he is 1/2 Arabian, too.


----------

